# VK - Bottle Shortage



## Stroodlepuff (4/2/16)

Hi All 

Please note we are currently experiencing problems with our Vape King Liquids. Out supplier short delivered on bottles and stoppers by 4000 and we are trying to sort it out, but of course everyone else is to blame except them..

Please bear with us while we try to sort this out, in the meantime however we have lots of fantastic other ranges for you to choose from.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

